# My 93 Nissan 4x4 HB



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

This is my 1993 nissan 4x4 Regular cab Hardbody that I have for the better part of three and a half years. It has a 2" catback flowmaster exhaust, custom sunroof, Alpine CDM-7876 (yes it is old but it sounds good), Pioneer 4-way speakers (Wait until I tell what it used to have in it), K&N air filter, also it has steps that are mounted to the frame instead on the body. To most this may not sound much but when I bought the truck the sunroof leaked so I went and bought new parts and thats where I found out that the truck had all of the following audio equipment: Pioneer head unit, cd changer, componet speakers in the door (the holes are still there), two 10" subs behind the seat, and amplifier all told there was roughly $500 in it but when I asked the kid who I bought it from it had come with a stock stereo.
Since I have had it the only major mechanical thing that I have had wrong with it was that the timing chain had stretched beyond what the tensioner could provide and the chain began chewing up the water jacket until it got all the way through. I was driving it when the oil pressure light came on so it was towed to a shop and $1500+ later it was running again. Then I decided to change the front brake pads and while I was at it replace a broken CV boot, WELLLL I started that project about 6 weeks ago and I am just now putting the axle back on when I realized that when my neighbor had separated the steering joint he had sheared of the bolt on the tie rod so now I am working in 40 degree weather to put it back together because I dont have a garage. I will give periodic updates to this post and hopefully supply pictures as I go.

Here are some pictures that I do have:


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

I love your truck's paint job. That's a very nice shade of red. The pattern on the side looks nice too. The shiny bar running under the door compliments the rims perfectly. Those rims are amazing; are they stock?

I have a Sentra that's the same age as your truck and it doesn't look nearly as good. Your truck looks five years younger than it actually is.


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*yes they are stock and update*

Yes the rims are stock on the truck. I use the NU-FINISH wax on it once a year and just wash it every month.

I also wanted to let everyone know that I finally got it put back together and I am now driving it again and am glad that I got it fixed. It only took me about two and a half hours to go from no hub and just an axle to complpetely done. I will hopefully post some new pictures in the near future.


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Truck update*

So my current issues with my truck are that the other tie rods are shot and need replacing and the lower ball joint on the passenger side needs to be replaced. I also am replacing both rear u-joints on the rear drive shaft. I also need to fix the rear leaf springs as they have no arc to them at all, I hope to either get them re-arced or replace them which I hope will cure the really soft fell that the suspension has now. I also need to fix the exhaust system which leaks almost everywhere including the fact that the clamp that holds the front muffler inlet pipe to the rear outlet of the catalytic converter is so loose I can rotate the muffler and I tried unsuccessfully to tighten the bolts but they are rusted in place.
So far over the past year I have put over 2k into it in repairs and other stuff. In addition to that, last month I had to replace the starter along with the battery cable harness. When I get a chance I will post pics of the engine.


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Tie rods, Idler Arm, Clutch, OH MY*

well since i last posted anything on this topic I had finished the brake pad replacement replaced two tie rods and one lower ball joint.

Well that was a year ago and about 4 months ago I took it to get it aligned and I found out the rest of the tie rods were gone, the idler arm was gone and the hub bearings needed to be repacked. So I took a couple weeks and tore into it. It started out simple but then i damaged the drivers side lower ball joint so I replaced that and got it put back together just in time for me to move away from my parents house and into an apartment. It has run fine for the last month or so until I drove back from my parents house to my apartment and a couple days after coming back down I went for a drive and I heard a whining noise emanating from below me. I have posted a topic on this perdicament and you have given me an idea of what I am up against. Hopefully it is not a bad clutch just dirty fluid in the clutch cylinder. If it is a bad clutch then I get to drop the transmission, transfer case and do that job as well.

I also did upgrade my headlights to those sealed beam composites so I can put in whatever 9003 bulb I want. Right now I am running GE Nighthawks which are pretty good. Other than that upgrade its still the same truck I have described in my earlier posts.

Here are some photos of when I had it apart last off of my myspace page
MySpace.com - Matt My Truck


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

sharp looking truck


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ya pretty nice truck. I like the chrome footstep bar under your door. looks sharp. My trucks black with the black plastic or vinyl??? footsteps.

Wouldnt trade mine for nothin. 

Good luck to ya.:idhitit:


----------

